# Elder Scrolls: Legends DLC trailer custom music.



## StevenMcDonald (Jun 9, 2019)

Here's the official trailer for the "Moons of Elsweyr" expansion for Elder Scrolls: Legends. It's definitely on the lower budget side of things for the trailer industry, but I am particularly proud of this placements because I love videogames, and it's all original music that turned out really cool in my opinion! My favorite hobby meets my career


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice job! Cool track and congrats on the gig.Don't take the youtube ratings personally though..


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Jun 12, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Nice job! Cool track and congrats on the gig.Don't take the youtube ratings personally though..



Thanks Jdog. Don't worry about my feelings though. I've officially "made it".


----------



## paularthur (Jul 11, 2019)

Congrats Steven! I foresee some Blizzard work in your future!


----------



## aegisninja (Jul 16, 2019)

This is awesome, congrats!


----------

